# Target



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sup dudes.

Anyone know anything about Target for this winter season? We've done several the past 3 years, and been paid well to do it. The company we've worked for isnt giving me any feedback at all, which i take as a bad sign, sfts all claim they'll let me know if they hear anything, but that'll be too late.

Id rather pm than talk about it in open forum for all eyes to read, so if you know anything, hit me up. Thanks!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I was cold-called to put in a bid for a local Target. I'm still too small-time to take on such an account, but I didn't say that to them bc I wanted to get a glimpse of the paperwork. I was told they'd email it over, but I never received anything nor any follow-up phone call.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

pmd


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Can someone also Pm me some info thank you


----------



## Frank's (Jun 21, 2014)

Longae29 said:


> Sup dudes.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Target for this winter season? We've done several the past 3 years, and been paid well to do it. The company we've worked for isnt giving me any feedback at all, which i take as a bad sign, sfts all claim they'll let me know if they hear anything, but that'll be too late.
> 
> Id rather pm than talk about it in open forum for all eyes to read, so if you know anything, hit me up. Thanks!


Sorry, but I'm not able to send a PM, But I would appreciate any help also, as we serviced a couple sites for the last 3 years too.

Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Frank's said:


> Sorry, but I'm not able to send a PM, But I would appreciate any help also, as we serviced a couple sites for the last 3 years too.
> 
> Thanks


I think you need to have 10 posts to be able to PM.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I got sent a request to bid Target in Stevens Point, turned it down. Where are you located?


----------



## Frank's (Jun 21, 2014)

We service Oshkosh, Fond du Lac and Appleton areas.
Who did you receive the request from?


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

ferrandinoandson.com


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

acswaupaca1 said:


> ferrandinoandson.com


RUN FOREST RUN!!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> RUN FOREST RUN!!!


What... things have not changed with them in the past 10 years?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> What... things have not changed with them in the past 10 years?


They're about the only contractor that ramairfreak *****es about that is legitimate and reasonable to do so about.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

acswaupaca1 said:


> ferrandinoandson.com


Like the others have said...Do not do business with them...You will get screwed...If you choose to do business with them...Your a Moron


----------



## Frank's (Jun 21, 2014)

I completely agree!! We will never do business with them. I did see 1 of there trucks was in town on Friday at a Target site.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Like the others have said...Do not do business with them...You will get screwed...If you choose to do business with them...Your a Moron


Good one! You should of added don't come back crying when you get plucked.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

didnt work for ferrandino on the sites we had previously, and certainly wouldnt in the future.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Longae29 said:


> didnt work for ferrandino on the sites we had previously, and certainly wouldnt in the future.


Chances are pretty high that you personally worked for a sub contractor of ferrandino...


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Chances are pretty high that you personally worked for a sub contractor of ferrandino...


not with the money we got paid for the seasons...no way....ferrandino had one district around here and another company had a different district.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I won't 
But my friend does work for them and gets paid on time every month small places it it's been over a year and no issues 
Money sucks but emgerency work is great 
I don't trust any one Mgmt co for a big contact 
I chance a few small filler in ones and I've always been paid in full almost always late but in full


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone hear anything? ferrandino only has two in our market, that leaves a whole bunch....pm me if you know anything....thanks!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Word around here is the View is Bright.


----------



## Frank's (Jun 21, 2014)

Longae29 said:


> anyone hear anything? ferrandino only has two in our market, that leaves a whole bunch....pm me if you know anything....thanks!


I'll shoot you a PM


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I was contacted by a national to put in bids for our local targets. 

Put in the bid and come to find out they were only willing to pay $20,000 to $25,000 at them and that includes all plowing, salting, sidewalks, etc... any amount of snow.

No thank you, I can pick up 3-4 contracts with less stress and less chance of lawsuits than deal with that at that price.


----------

